# Great Dane Graphics Offers New Wildlife Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Wildlife designs have widespread appeal, spanning markets from fashion to kidswear and souvenirs. It’s easy to add hunting and fishing lodges, outdoor shops, zoos, aquariums and conservation groups as customers with the right production-ready artwork from Great Dane Graphics.

Designs feature wildlife from boars to zebras, eagles to owls and bass to trout, as 
well as frogs, lizards and a recently added fish, koala and panda. There are multiple takes on popular subjects with styles ranging from cartoon to fashion and mezzotint. Some graphics also incorporate banners and scrolls for customizing.

This full-color stock art can be used alone or elements can be combined to create unique graphics. All artwork is royalty-free and can be used for screen printing, signage, sublimation or digital transfers, embroidery and cut vinyl designs.

The three affordable plans allow you to choose the level that best suits your business and budget. Each also includes access to customizable templates. 

The Lil’ Pup lets you download 10 stock art files a month and view free training videos. The Big Dog offers 50 monthly downloads of any art file on the GDG site, access to all training videos and a private Facebook group, and a 10 percent discount on products. The Great Dane shares the same features as The Big Dog, but with 200 downloads a month.

Go to www.greatdanegraphics.com to see subscription package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected] or call (800) 829-0836. 

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, dye sublimation), printing/cutting, inkjet/laser printing transfers or embroidery digitizing. Other products include T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, Learning Photoshop training DVDs, and Operation Screen Print-Mission Killer Black Shirts.


----------

